# 6-series . . . . .645 or 650 Headlights Question



## Darrylb1 (Nov 7, 2021)

On the 645 or 650 headlight I am wanting to hook up the 2-wire after market headlight ballast and HID light, what I am needing to know what is the (+) and (-) wires on the factory headlight wiring harness, that I can tap into to make the new aftermarket lights work???


----------

